# Mossy boulders



## Thru hiker (Apr 1, 2017)

Last Monday l hit a huge patch of yellows that were growing off of a heavy moss coating on bigger rocks and huge boulders.after seeing this pattern it made me think the moss acted like a stick sponge catching mushroom spore.has anyone else found them like this ? Happy hunting .


----------



## Dhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

Thru hiker said:


> Last Monday l hit a huge patch of yellows that were growing off of a heavy moss coating on bigger rocks and huge boulders.after seeing this pattern it made me think the moss acted like a stick sponge catching mushroom spore.has anyone else found them like this ? Happy hunting .


I have found a couple here and there growing that way right on top of miss covered rocks but not patches. Here's a picture from the other day.


----------

